# eXact iDip



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Hey, 

Anyone using this test kit? Curious to hear some thoughts on it.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Crayon just reviewed it:

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=219482


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Cool.. Thanks for the heads up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

